
Ask HN: The safest way to store data online? - Johan_Bavaud
Imagine you have to build the safest way to store data online.<p>As &quot;data&quot; in this example, we take something really simple : a PDF.<p>And by saying &quot;safest&quot;, I mean the highest level of security + usability&#x2F;ease of use.<p>1. Which technology&#x2F;ies would you use to ensure your users they deal with the safest storage solution online ?<p>2. And if you allow your users to share this PDF with someone, would this choice change ? You have to ensure the same security by sharing the document&#x2F;data.<p>(FYI : we already built a solution - I want to compare our solutions)
======
PaulHoule
When my accountant sends me a PDF he encrypts it, sends it via email, and
sends me the password through a different channel.

This is how big accounting firms do it and also the lawyers I know.

